# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Одностишия

## overload

Вишневского знаете? (_как рано кончился диван_)? ну, и чё тогда объяснять. Впрягайтесь, да поехали.

*  *  *

Как зверски лабух наголо постригся...
*  *  *
Парнас - не деньги, а лишь способ выпить.
*  *  *
Опять меня пугаешь до-мажором...
*  * *
Талмуд - не тексты, а моя сберкнижка...
*  *  *
А правда, что Киркоров - караоке?..
*  *  *
Ты включишь мне колонки в микрофоны???...
*  *  *
С гитарой я не сплю, а лишь играю!
*  *  *
-Я зуб даю! -сказал Шура, поморщась...
*  *  *
Уже ль не **** Боря Моисеев?
*  *  *
"Блестящие" своими труселями.
*  *  *
Кобзон вам тута "Мурку" не споёт...
*  *  *
Зачем Волдед создал такую тему?..

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 До Вишневского не дотягиваешь по ёмкости фразы, а вот другое читывал из твоего, то это здорово...

----------


## overload

...и снова Лев - не прав, а в середине...

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Ну и намёки у тебя:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Намёк на льва - большая кошка с гривой.
*  *  *
У льва есть главный козырь - рык...

----------


## Лев

> а в середине...


 :Jopa:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Гм... Ты имеешь в виду, что  :Jopa:  в середине?
не, она не в середине... она сама середина.
*  *  *
Зачем стоит подпевка? А за стойкой...
*  *  *
А back-вокал - всегда поётся сзаду?

----------


## oskar_65

- Сусанин,где мы?! - Да не ссы,французы...

Одно спасает - кнопка "MUTE" на пульте...

Суй штекер до щелчка,скотина!...

А кроме пения чего ты не умеешь?...

У Фриске - сиськи,у меня - зарплата...

Три клона - братья Гримм,овечка Долли...

Ну вот,нафантазировал - ругайте.

----------


## overload

> А кроме пения чего ты не умеешь?...


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  ржуууууууууууууу!!!
Мавлацца, Человек!
Всё понял!

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*, :br:

----------


## overload

Я в рот e-bay такие распродажи...

----------


## Вадимыч

Ах,как она задрала ногу...вот,собака!

----------


## igord

> У льва есть главный козырь - ры*Г*...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## zrzh

Я ж говорила - стыдно лишь вначале.
 ***
Зачем мне слава, если нету денег?
***
Ты любишь петь? А я хирург-любитель.
***
Комар зудел всю ночь. И ты туда же.

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Был в отъезде,вот наскрёб в копилку:

- Я только в долг просил... - У банкомата?!!!...

- А здесь мужской? - Не видишь "М"? Мадамский!

- А вы действительно Билан?! Какая гадость...

Прославлюсь,- думала Муму, - топи,ущербный!...

- Она ж не дева! - Ну и что,я тоже!...

- Я Вас любил,... а вот за что,не помню...

- Не ты ли мне импичментом грозила?

- Не слишком ты увлёкся обрезаньем?...

- Да, Вам бы фэйс подрихтовать.... хотя бы тэйблом...

- Я вас любил так искренно,так сзади...

Родится мальчик,назову Саддамом!

----------


## PAN

В общак...:biggrin:

- Я точно помню, что пришел одетым...
- Как упоительны в России... Иногда...
- Какие "жмурки"???!!! Завтра на работу!
- Пришел, увидел... Точно не усну...
- Не секс его сгубил, а муж Ирины...
- Ты спишь, родная? Что же я стараюсь???...

----------


## zrzh

доктор хаус

----------


## zrzh

Блин, не ту кнопку нажала, оказывается, а функция "правка" не работает уже. Sorry

----------


## overload

*PAN*,
 Я Вас всегда любил, а Вы...надеюсь.

----------


## zrzh

*PAN*,
*оvеrlоаd*,
 А , право, хорошо, когда вас двое...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

Поздно. Если спать не захочу, то ляжу поработаю...

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*, КРУТ!!!"


зачем стоять, когда лежать мудрее

----------


## zrzh

Я Вас люблю навек... Причём тут "замуж"?

----------


## overload

А секса больше меньше не бывает.
*  *  *
У жизни тоже есть концовка - смерть.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

Да ну и пусть всё будет как однажды...

----------


## overload

Я тему создал - а ответов мало...
*** *** 
А можно полюбить нечеловека???...

----------


## Татьянка

убейте нежно... так...чесночным поцелуем...:eek:( пардон проба)

----------


## overload

*Татьянка*,
 :Ok:  Спасибо!
Первая проба удалась. Продолжай, пожалуйста!

----------


## Annon

Я помню "пацанов" из 90-х... с "шестисотыми" телефонами:smile:

Нескладно, зато правда )))

----------


## Kot-dobryi

толка только без толка:smile:

----------


## Umka

Он встал на Вас, а Вас тут не стояло!

должно быть музыка навеяла...

----------


## Umka

кстати, вспомнил вот что: крепчает нравственность, когда дряхлеет плоть
Это Вишневский, оказывается. Забавно, буду знать.

----------


## Umka

> Я Вас всегда любил, а Вы...надеюсь.


- Я Вас любил, а Вы меня - дружили;

- В кино? Последний ряд? Какое детство!

Пашке:
- В который раз приходится жениться...

просто так:
- Я не без очереди, там моя невеста;

- Шестая, очевидно, была лишней;

- Разделся сам спеши помочь другому;
("родился" тоже подходит)

форумчанам:

- Как хороша она была когда молчала;

- Ты лабух?! Разве что на нервах!

----------


## Umka

иносранцам:
Гражданство - переменчивая сущность;

колеблющимся поэтам:
Поэзия? Нет, всё -таки зарплата! 

вот этому банеру внизу станички:
Устал. Нажал. И где тут отдых??? :confused:

----------


## oskar_65

-Я музыкант! А ты опять - "Сходи за хлебом"...

-Когда я вырасту,смогу визжать как Витас...

-Не будешь есть,не станешь Поваротти...

-Ой,мам,а что это на тёте? - Губы!

----------


## PAN

> -Я музыкант! А ты опять - "Сходи за хлебом"...


:biggrin:...

----------


## overload

Опять с душком твоё великодушье...
*   *   *
-Отстой ты! - мне сказала очередь.

----------


## oskar_65

- Ты охренел! - сказала редька сельдерею...

----------


## Лев

Писал в тиши я одностишия...:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Я всё навёрстанное снова проверстал...

----------


## Беспалый

> Писал в тиши я одностишия...


А где смеяться? Или я тупею...

----------


## Лев

> А где смеяться? Или я тупею...


Хочешь - смейся, хочешь - плачь,
Не наточил топор палач.
(Топор тупой, не ты:biggrin:)
Но в тему прежде загляни:
"Одностишия" - прочти...
Не "Смешные одностишия",
Вот и пишу это в тиши я.:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

Вы хорошо играли,громко!

----------


## Berkut

Непалец. Он зачат непальцем и непалкой.

----------


## Berkut

Кстати, о знаках препинанья:
Я вас любил. Любовь ещё? Быть может!

----------


## Berkut

Григорий Лепс, побойся же Волдеда!

----------


## Berkut

Или:
Не суй куда не надо палец!

Это к тому что:
Капкан не станет мягкой пипкой.

----------


## Berkut

Опять скандал. И снова я философ.

----------


## PAN

> Григорий Лепс, побойся же Волдеда!


:biggrin:...

----------


## overload

> Кстати, о знаках препинанья:
> Я вас любил. Любовь ещё? Быть может!


Тогда уж так:

Я Вас любил, Любовь? Ещё? Быть может, в душе...

----------


## oskar_65

Опять Любовь?! И.... наши победили!

----------


## Berkut

Пусть я качусь куда-то вниз, я Роллинг Стоунз

----------


## Berkut

А это небольшой каламбурчик. 
Его нужно читать широко раскинув руки, как будто летишь:

А я лечу, дузья, лечу (я стоматолог).

----------


## Лев

> А я лечу, дузья, лечу (я стоматолог).


"Р" невозможно произнести из-за клещей во рту... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Berkut

> Опять Любовь?! И.... наши победили!


А вот ещё вариант. На фоне наших футбольных побед.

Мы выиграли вновь! Любовь в одну калитку:)

----------


## oskar_65

> Пусть я качусь куда-то вниз, я Роллинг *Стоун*


 :Ok: 

Как EAGLES пролетаем мы с отелем...

Ты видел "Властелин Колец"? Я в нём _назгулю_.

-А что Патриция? - Всё так же... мимо _каассы_...

----------


## overload

Согнал Обама всю страну в Барак...

----------


## Лев

> Согнал Обама всю страну в Барак...


В бараках Сталина Барака не бывало...

----------


## Berkut

> Согнал Обама всю страну в Барак...


Нет страшнее хама, чем Барак Обама!
_
Или вот. Наш им ответ на "Ху из мистер Путин":_

Слышал про Барака, а кто такой Обама?

----------


## Berkut

> В бараках Сталина Барака не бывало...


Кстати, и на БАМе не было Обамы :Fz:

----------


## oskar_65

Обама.Обамы мама.Обезьяны,кенгуру,гиппопотамы...

----------


## Berkut

> Обама.Обамы мама.Обезьяны,кенгуру,гиппопотамы...


_Продолжая тему эволюции_

Когда-нибудь, Обама станет Бушем.

_И всё же, это только половина пути. 
В качестве доказательства, маленький пример._

"Привет, австрийцы!" - Буш сказал в Сиднее:)

_После этого так и хочется сказать:_

О, сколько нам открытий чудных готовит просвещённый Буш!

----------


## Лев

В Израиле Эхуд Барак(министр обороны), в Америке Барак Обама(кандидат в президенты).
Барак на иврите - молния...

----------


## overload

Молния, обана...

----------


## oskar_65

Развёл!!! Мосты... таксиста... тараканов...

Кишку набить - не гамму на фаготе...

А этот,как его,...Сальери, тоже химик?...

С концерта Мусоргского я попал в мусарню...

Энсоник - это клавиши! Не ёжик!

И Винни Пух по-своему Твардовский...

А можно цианиду мне... грамм 200...

- Я просто в шоке!!! - А пи@дел,что в шоколаде....

Лишь Сыроежкин знал,что кнопка в попке...

----------


## Egen

Закладку тоже заложили...

----------


## PAN

> И Винни Пух по-своему Твардовский...


:biggrin:....................

----------


## overload

Я вас любил. Любовь - ещё бы...

*   *   *

Между Гурченко и Моро гордо реет Илья Резник...

*   *   *

-Размер ноги? По-моему, Take Five...

*   *   *

Бью в рёбра, черепа и барабаны.

*   *   *

Спецназ спецвас - простите, спецзаказ...

*   *   *

Он битой в города играл как в городки...

*   *   *

Давно с тобой мы не женились что-то...

*   *   *

Я в память ник себе воздвиг нерукотворный...

*   *   *

Нету файла без "Курцвайла"...

*   *   *

Нет рюмахи без "Ямахи"...

*   *   *

Нет нифига без кабака.

----------


## Skadi

> Развёл!!! Мосты... таксиста... тараканов...


:smile:




> Давно с тобой мы не женились что-то...


 :Ok: 

Невольно вспомнилось вот это:

"Опять я был не виден с Мавзолея..."

"Давно я не лежал в колонном зале..."

"Тебя сейчас послать или по факсу?.."

----------


## overload

Темка "Проза от Overload" куда-то подевалась, потому - тут нарисую...
*Один злобный рэппер и двенадцать мудрых лабухов.*
_(Идиотизмики)_

*   *   *
Один злобный рэппер очень любил читать рэп. Как проснётся с утра – так и рэп читает. За завтраком – читает, за обедом – читает, когда курит или любовью занимается – тоже всё рэп читает.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов очень на него сердились. Потому что Один злобный рэпер был неграмотным и, когда свой рэп читал, запятые пропускал.
И «жи-ши» неправильно читал, и «ча-ща» - тоже.
И они за ним в своих талмудах тоже ошибки делали.

*   *   *

Один злобный рэпер написал рэп про столицу сопредельного государства.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов на него очень сердились. Потому что не могли понять, что такое «шкарала» в читалке Одного злобного рэпера «Йошкар-Ола».

*   *   *

Один злобный рэппер написал пародию на Ротару. 
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов эту пародию не пели, потому что знали, что первой на Одного злобного рэпера пародию спела сама Ротару.

*   *   *

Один злобный рэпер как-то читал свой рэп по талмуду и всё время ошибался.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов смеялись над ним потихоньку в курилке, потому что талмуд они ему подсунули на кельтском языке, а Один злобный рэпер этого языка не знал.
Только зал всё равно хлопал Одному злобному рэперу – потому что тоже не знал кельтского языка. И думал, что так и нужно.
А Один злобный рэпер на двенадцать мудрых лабухов  очень обиделся, потому что зал не просёк его гениальную фишку про сине-зелёный косяк с красным дымком на белом фоне.
А на кельтском языке эта фишка прозвучала как «рэп – г…но».

*   *   *

Один злобный рэппер как-то напился и сказал, что больше не будет читать рэп, потому что ожидает пробуждения Ктулху.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов сказали клиентам, что не будут петь «Владимирский централ», потому что ждут пробуждения Лабху.
В результате все остались без парнаса, а ни Ктулху, ни Лабху так и не проснулись.
А Один злобный рэпер сочинил по этому поводу новый рэп «Йо, шкарала, ночь без парнаса была».

*   *   *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер хотел подраться с двенадцатью мудрыми лабухами, но двенадцать лабухов были мудрыми и не захотели драться с Одним злобным рэппером.
А, забздели – прочитал Один злобный лабух, и не угадал, потому что клиенты двенадцати мудрых лабухов были не очень мудрыми.
И начистили Одному злобному рэпперу  его читалку.

*   *   *

Один злобный рэппер как-то зарегистрировался на Plus-MSK как три разных юзера и думал, что его никто не узнает.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов как-то всё равно его вычислили. Несмотря на то, что Один злобный рэппер хитро спрятался под никами «Один», «Злобный» и «Рэппер». 

*  *  *

----------


## PAN

Игорь... :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Рэппер читал рэп - пэр был на приёме у королевы...

----------


## overload

*  *  *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер влюбился в Одну добрую рэппериху и через пять минут проснулся.
Потому что Одни добрые рэпперихи бывают только во сне.
А в другой раз Один злобный рэппер влюбился в Одну злобную рэппериху. И потом пошёл к врачу.
Потому что вместо новой темы Одна злобная рэппериха подарила Одному злобному рэпперу треппер.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов были после этого случая замечены выходившими из аптеки.

*  *  *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер услышал, как двенадцать мудрых лабухов читают рэп на сцене кабака и обвинил их в том, что они так хорошо читают рэп, а никогда не пользуются этой разновидностью высокого искусства.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов вовсе тогда не читали рэп. 
Они парнас делили.

*  *  *

Однажды двенадцать мудрых лабухов купили себе микшер на двенадцать микрофонных входов и целый месяц потом друг с другом не разговаривали.
Потому что долго не могли решить, чья ручка громкости главнее.
А Один злобный рэппер очень над ними смеялся, потом от смеха откусил микрофон от гарнитуры и со злости прочитал всего "Дядю Стёпу" под музыку Тимати на кельтском языке.

*  *  *

Один мудрый рэппер и двенадцать злобных лабухов...
...а вот это уже сказка.

*  *  *

----------


## Командор

Увидел льва пытайся рвать ... поможет ...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Вишневского знаете? (_как рано кончился диван_)


Сначала в кабаки приходят люди ........

Не кабаки бля , бары караоке .........

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Ну что за музыкант без ноутбука ...

Да собработкой и дурак - Карузо .....

А под плюсовку в полумраке - круто ...

И скрипачи сегодня - не в законе ......
На Shure  молились ... вот китайцы - суки .....

Будь проклят тот хозяин кабака , что любит петь без голоса и слуха ...

Гарантия - костыль для музыканта .....

Не парнас губит творчество , не парнас ......

Ну , что такое ЛАЖА , каждый знает .......

Хороший музыкант - живой ...

- Бесплатно спой ? - Простите , перерывчик .....

- Давай , за 100 ? -...За 100 у нас , вступленье .....

 Я в ля - миноре , вам шо хошь сыграю .....

На BACK всегда берут с хорошим задом ...

- Пою ... У всех встаёт всегда ... - Да ,вы , поёте , как ***да !!!))))))

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> В Израиле Эхуд Барак(министр обороны), в Америке Барак Обама(кандидат в президенты).
> Барак на иврите - молния...


Вот бы ещё им по молнии в  :Jopa: ,чтобы забыли про ПРО и Европу ...

----------


## Лев

> Увидел льва пытайся рвать ... поможет ...


Тошнило - вроде помогло...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

Как здесь пустынно... неужели все в реале?..

Вы правда бас?.. У вас большие яйца?.

Непросто кончить вместе да ещё на коде...

Его собака даже чище подвывала...

- Хер Циммер, хто за пультом?!.. - Ахтунг, Ельцин!

----------


## Лев

> Как здесь пустынно... неужели все в реале?..


Непросто в однострочии отстрочиться...:rolleyes:



> Непросто кончить вместе да ещё на коде...


...но просто, даже не начав :Vah:

----------


## oskar_65

> Непросто в однострочии отстрочиться...


Одной строкой послать и извиниться... :Ha: 



> ..но просто, даже не начав


Массаж, бы лучше до... а сигарету после...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Одной строкой послать и извиниться...


В ответ послание ты можешь получить :Vah: 



> Массаж, бы лучше до... а сигарету после...


...а может в баню лучше уж сходить?:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> ..а может в баню лучше уж сходить?


Как часто автобан приводит к бану...

----------


## Лев

> Как часто автобан приводит к бану...


Превысив скорость автобана, не в баню попадёшь...

----------


## PAN

> Одной строкой послать и извиниться...


Супер...

----------


## oskar_65

Как чудно пахнет вытрезвитель на рассвете...

Гянджа пошла ништяк, а вот Агдам...

- Не плачь, сынок, ты не от обезьяны...

"Стрелять, так стрелять!" - и "Мальборо" вновь стрельнУл...

- Сейчас как йобну... этим катехизисом!..

- Я дам Вам парабеллум... и базуку...

Несло Остапа. Кису заносило.

Так... Замерли!.. Улыбочка!... Огонь!!!

Гадкий гнусный мерзкий толстый жирный пингвин что-то прячет...

- Подайте чесноку!... А этой суке - крови...

- Будь Вы мужчиной, Вы бы застрелились!

- Берите мавра опосля... с поличным.

Он дирижировал, как лох!... и так же мы звучали...

- А завтра, падла, мне напишешь песню!

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо огроменное... Отдельные высказывания можно выбивать золотыми буквами... даже на надгробии цивилизации... :br:

----------


## Kliakca

Четверг "Рыбный день" - только клюёт не каждый...

----------


## Лев

> Четверг "Рыбный день" - только клюёт не каждый...


Четверг "Рыбный день" - только помнит не каждый... (Kliakca, вроде тебя ещё на свете не было, а ты помнишь:rolleyes:)

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
- "А завтра, падла, мне напишешь песню!"
-Дай попользоваться хоть на пару дней -ну очень нужно!

----------


## Kliakca

> (Kliakca, вроде тебя ещё на свете не было, а ты помнишь)


Я родилась в СССР и садике у нас пичкали рыбьим жиром.
Ненавижу с тех пор этот день. :Aga:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Я родилась в СССР и садике у нас пичкали рыбьим жиром.
> Ненавижу с тех пор этот день.


И эту страну, и этот садик-нет в жизни счастья! :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> И эту страну, и этот садик-нет в жизни счастья!


Той страны уже нет, хотя я её любила, пока не начались межнациональные распри.



> нет в жизни счастья!


Есть, и ты одно из них ! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

- Ботва, мой друг, консенсуса не вижу...

Блажен, кто водочки да поутру нальёт вам...

- Беги, старуха, встал!.. - Чо-т ноги отказали...

- Какой павлин?! Не видишь, мы берляем!?..

----------


## oskar_65

- Эй, на "Челюскине", не жарко?

- Чтоб ты жил на одну гарантию!..

Когда бы водку пить не из бутылок...

Не оскверни себя одеждой...

ТрусЫ придумали, чтоб по деревьям лазать...

-Ты адвокат? Так вот, когда отмажешь?..

----------


## Лев

> Не оскверни себя одеждой...


Одежда - это не надежда...



> ТрусЫ придумали, чтоб по деревьям лазать...


Деревья стыд не мают...



> Когда бы водку пить не из бутылок...


Из разной тары у народа опыт есть...



> Чтоб ты жил на одну гарантию!..


Какая нам гарантия дана Всевышним?...

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
 Игорь, ты хде???...:smile:
Выходи в люди, не заставляй нас вставать в хоровод и звать тебя как Снегурочку...)))

----------


## Лев

Нас *overload* одностишьям научил...
****************************
О, краткости талант, создал ты тему и забыл...

----------


## overload

Не тронь Бабруйск - в него и не пошлют.

----------


## Skadi

*overload*,
:smile::smile::smile: :flower:

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
 Игорь!!!... :br:

----------


## Лев

> overload


Услышал ты молитвы наши:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не тронь Бабруйск - в него и не пошлют.


БЕС-платный сыр бывает лишь в Бабруйске.
Привет, Игорёша. :flower:

----------


## overload

> Услышал ты молитвы наши


- и Льва, и Настеньки, и Паши...

Всем))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Kliakca

*С возвращением домой!!!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/702560.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*overload*,
Какой крутой ... Рембо на картинке - ммм!  :Ok: :wink::biggrin: 
А в жизни ещё лучше :rolleyes:

----------


## overload

*Skade*,
 ты в жизни меня не знаешь
А... или ты про Рембо? :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  ты в жизни меня не знаешь
> А... или ты про Рембо?


Рембо - персонаж, "киноверсия", а ты, Игорь - реальность, а реальность всегда лучше вымысла :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

Когда не знаешь, что сказать, хотя бы пукни.

- Так выпьем за то, чтобы нах!..

----------


## overload

Для вас опять поёт дуэт "Горбабкин".

*  *  *

...Гитару TV-тюнером, что ль, строил?

*  *  *

Спел лебедь - и не умер: ждал парнаса.

*  *  *

----------


## oskar_65

Опять "Централ","Централ"... а мож я тенор?!...

- Аккордеон не трожь!.. святое...

Пока клиент созрел, мы аппарат свернули.

Гастроли вещь такая... слышишь, печень?..

- Какая сука села на гитару!?!!!..

Сейчас пойдёт балет, а после... кони!

Раз было, барабаны в вертолёт не влезли...

Опять с утра мне кто-то в рот наср@л...

Незаменима стойка Проэл в рукопашной...

Лабаем блюз... минут на 20... и линяем...

Давайте, парнас поделю... я самый честный.

Эй, лабухи! Кто может клависин настроить?..

----------


## Kliakca

Святое место грудью не прикроешь!
* * *
Теперь я поняла, почему Ленин не поддержал движение Путина.

----------


## GerFunkel

- Когда я Вас любил, вы сладко спали!..

- Зачем Вы замужем, мадам? За олигархом?!!

- Кровать то есть, но жалуются люди...

- Я вспомню Вас. Позволите пощупать?..

- Уходят гости. Можно начинать...

- Я не певец, по-этому присядьте...

- Вы мне жена??? Отменный юмор...

- В трусах я... Но откуда кружева?

- И праздничным шампанским целил в тещу...

- Я не отец, но сам процесс люблю.

- О, как ужасно хочется писать...

----------


## Skadi

- Когда бы руки у печёнки были, они бы горло задушили...

----------


## CTARый

Первый опыт:

-Do you speak English?
-Хочу,канЭшно!
*****
-Немного музыки?
-Нет,сразу к Телу!

******
"Гефеста" я ладонью согревал...

******

-Бухнуть хотите?
-Нет,оставьте!

******

А смайлик Ваш мне был знаком до боли!

******

Простите, в одежде Вас не вспомню...

******

Как сладко было...А в итоге-"ГОРЬКО!!!"

----------


## overload

Спасибо за первый опыт!

Ну, и....

* * *
А водка - это спирт или валюта?
* * *
-Голосовал за Путина! (Медведев).

И - на выпуск Windows 7:

Билл Гейтс запутал новый виндоузел...

----------


## CTARый

Ах,перый опыт!Разве это больно?

******

Пойдёмте к Вам,но можно я останусь?

******

И я уснул,чтоб не нарушать традиций.

----------


## CTARый

Мой стоматолог Эдуард,видать,в ГЕСТАПО обучался.

----------


## barbarossa

Так. Повернитесь. Наклонитесь. Вас узнал.Конечно же, вы мой сосед по даче.

----------


## Лев

> Так. Повернитесь. Наклонитесь. Вас узнал.Конечно же, вы мой сосед по даче.


Ой :Oj:  сколько строчек в однострочии :Vah: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так. 
Повернитесь. 
Наклонитесь. 
Вас узнал.
Конечно же, вы мой сосед по даче.:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## overload

***
А Лев - в прыжке! Он снова Прыгуновым...
***
Вам водки? - Нет, не пью! Мне б героина...
***
Ох, как я за... зае... заеб... ну, вам понятно.
***
-За что меня вы взяли? -А за яйца...

----------


## barbarossa

-А я вообще ни разу не...
-На первый опыт Лев рычал...
-Так захватило, что хотелось..
-Понравилось, чего бы не попро...
-Не получилось, что ж, как ожидалось...

----------


## Лев

> -На первый опыт Лев рычал...


...уже заразу подхватила?
***
А вы про что подумали?
***
Геройствовал с поддержкой героина...

----------


## overload

> -Понравилось, чего бы не попро...


Стихи попё... я б ра... да слов-то не...
* * * 
ЛЕВостороннее движение на Форуме...

----------


## Skadi

Ты — комплекс мой единственный, пожалуй.
***
Как с чувством юмора? Ну... Ты смешон, конечно...

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Конечно Лев я, потому не Прав...

----------


## Kliakca

*-Вы не герой, хотя под героином...*

----------


## Лев

> -Вы не герой, хотя под героином...
> __________________


Так это кавер или плагиат? :Vah: (см. #120)

----------


## Kliakca

> Так это кавер или плагиат?


-Сознанье разума дурманящей таверны.
-Ты за убийство просишь на халяву?
-А был ли конь, когда так больно уши.

----------


## Skadi

Не зли меня. А то уйду нескоро.
***
На умной женившись, себя ощутил идиотом...

----------


## PAN

По "русскому" поставил двойку паре...

----------


## Skadi

Вы думаете, нам не стоит думать?..

----------


## Kliakca

*-Кому парку по паре впарить?
-Вы в бане пару не видали?*

----------


## Skadi

Жена его была фригидна. К кухне.

----------


## Kliakca

*-Я доверяю только унитазу...*

----------


## Лев

> -Я доверяю только унитазу...


Но он, такой надёжный, треснул:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Я доверяю только


От жадности смотрел - не лишнего ли вынес???

----------


## Skadi

Условности досадны, безусловно.

----------


## Kliakca

*Смотрите глубже - шире не бывает.*

----------


## Лев

> Условности досадны, безусловно.


...но безусловно так нужны...

----------


## Skadi

Все ценят краткость. Что же короткость — не ценят?!:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

*-На каждого Дуремара, довольно по пеявке.*

----------


## PAN

Уж скоро плинтус... Не снижайте планку...

----------


## Kliakca

*Здаю жильё. (Тартила)*

----------


## Skadi

Внести разлад туда, где лада нет, не так-то просто.

----------


## PAN

> Здаю жильё. (Тартила)


Гы-гы. Зачот. Пеши исчо...:frown:

----------


## Kliakca

*Буквы "С" в займы не дали...квота!* :Tu:

----------


## overload

Она годами младше, я ж - ребёнок...
* * *
А правда, Путин будет Президентом?
* * *
Цель жизни разбирается в прицеле.

----------


## barbarossa

После прочтения книжки с анекдотами:

Не понимаете? Конечно, так дешевле…
Типун на ваш великий и могучий…
А в слове МИР ты три ошибки сделал!
Не страшная, а только что проснулась…
Мужчина – тайна страшная … от мужа.
Коли «не брал», так уж и не вернет
Мне платьице размером трихуель (ХХХL)
Кто сколько может… поживите у меня.
На завтра план: истерика и шоппинг.

----------


## goluba

и я тут вот так скромненько , уж извините за неопытность

-К чему прелюдия? уж лучше сразу к...коде
-О , как некстати теща заглянула в спальню...
-Не все вспллывающее кверху-сливки...

----------


## Лев

> К чему прелюдия? уж лучше сразу к...коде


Когда в тебе терпенья нет...



> О , как некстати теща заглянула в спальню...


Ведь в спальне было так темно...



> -Не все вспллывающее кверху-сливки...
> __________________


...но тонет только не оно:rolleyes:

----------


## Mishel

> А правда, Путин будет Президентом?


Ещё не съели все санкт-петербургеры...:cool:

----------


## Лев

> Ещё не съели все санкт-петербургеры...


...а гамбургеры в очередь стоят...

----------


## Mishel

> ...а гамбургеры в очередь стоят...


Хоть-доги чебуреков манят булками...

----------


## oskar_65

Из далека долго... автомобиль "Волга"...

- А мы его беременностью припугнём!..

А сцена-то в Большом... с уклоном!

- Закончу ВУЗ, пойду в планктоны.

Мы на горе всем буржуям дуем!

- Да мы и грабить не хотели!... напросился...

----------


## Skadi

М-да...мама вела в первый класс, а папа нёс с выпускного...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

- А что это у Вас под глазом? - безысходность...

История не знает наклоненья!

- Я не согласен беспартийным подыхать!

- Ваще... я Вас... как будто бы... люблю...

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,
 :Ok: ...

----------


## MOPO

Простите... пукнул, ничего что сильно?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
************* (удалено админом)

----------


## Лев

> Простите... пукнул, ничего что сильно?


Ты просто пукнул, но сможешь ли ты так? :Vah: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFLw8aH-M2w

----------


## MOPO

> Ты просто пукнул, но сможешь ли ты так?


Нет, не смогу, уж лучше фотожопить! :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Отряд не заметил потери лица...

----------


## oskar_65

Когда я ем, я нем и аутичен...

- Ах, лучше б ты была немного падшей...

- А здесь снимали "Армстронг на Луне"...

На что ещё подбить бы Gorbatchova?...

- Мы вам покажем Кузькину... пипиську!

Я русский бы выучил лишь для ментов...

- Не путай Ркацители с Церетели...

- Что за босяк?! - Я Фродо Бэггинс...

Накосячил Берлиоз на Патриаршьих...

- Стою я здесь, простая руссиш швайне...

----------


## Лев

> Когда я ем, я нем и аутичен...


...и всем немного симпатичен...



> - Ах, лучше б ты была немного падшей...


...тогда бы я тебя поднял...



> - А здесь снимали "Армстронг на Луне"...


...он там искал свою трубу? :Vah: 



> На что ещё подбить бы Gorbatchova?...


- набойки сделать на туфлях...



> Мы вам покажем Кузькину... пипиську!


Эксгибиционизм рулит?



> Я русский бы выучил лишь для ментов...


...которых не любишь только за то...



> Не путай Ркацители с Церетели...


Ай, генацвали, мы с ним выпивали...



> - Что за босяк?! - Я Фродо Бэггинс...


Да всё ништяк, вот и познакомились...



> Накосячил Берлиоз на Патриаршьих...


Эт сколько он выкурил?



> Стою я здесь, простая руссиш швайне...


Какая самокритичность :Vah:  :Oj:  ...а за это и забанить могут...

----------


## oskar_65

> Какая самокритичность ...а за это и забанить могут...


Вообще то... был такой кинофильм старый-престарый, где героиня - колхозница, вещала в конце с высокой трибуны: Вот стою я здесь, простая русская баба!...

----------


## Лев

> - Стою я здесь, простая руссиш швайне...





> Вот стою я здесь, простая русская баба!...


Мдя...

----------


## oskar_65

> Мдя...


Я понимаю, что так смущает Вас, уважаемый громовержец!
Должен заметить, что язвительность моя в этой строчке направлена вовсе не на женский пол нашей великой России, чьим верным почитателем и всепреданнейшим поклонником является Ваш покорный слуга, а скорее на изображении образа "простой русской бабы" по канонам соцреализма, более того - раннего, и, как думается, наиболее непримиримого реализма в его социнтерпритации...
Лишь представлю себе эту сцену... колонный зал... бешенные овации... наша героиня на трибуне...

----------


## Лев

> Я понимаю, что так смущает Вас


Смущенью не подвержен Ваш слуга...:rolleyes:
Бывает в обиходе слов пурга,
Что суть вещей так сильно заметает -
По времени она не быстро тает.

----------


## Беспалый

_"Из злободневного"_

И стало слово "кофе" трансвеститом...

----------


## Лев

> И стало слово "кофе" трансвеститом...


Тем русский и велик - переварил, наконец, иноземца:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Я спал с тобой, с лица одновременно.

Крутил Дали педали - да не дали.

Жена - прямая от угла гостиной

Твоя улыбка шире кошелька

Мазайкина, ты правда не Арбуз?

----------


## goluba

*overload*,
ой Игорек))))))))) улыбнул, особенно про ...Арбуза))))))))

----------


## oskar_65

> Мазайкина, ты правда не Арбуз?


Окстись!.. или исчезла "Правка"?...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Решает, как всегда, товарищ Женщина.

----------


## oskar_65

Я тоже за парламентский матриархат.

----------


## Лев

Сменялся матриархат патриархатом...

Аватар аватором сменялся...

Оverload одностиший читался...

Никто не ругался... матом.

----------


## Беспалый

И я подумал: "Может, улыбнуться?"

***

Давай бухать, а то уже светает...

***
Родная, ты когда-нибудь наешься?

***

А мы дадим ему касторки с клофелином!

----------


## Беспалый

Ребята, не пугайтесь, это - имидж!

----------


## oskar_65

Вчера я был, как Аватар... такой же синий.

В бою держи мандибулу прикрытой!...

Отечества потенция - цена на нефть.

----------


## Беспалый

> В бою держи мандибулу прикрытой!...


  :Ok: 

Когда плывёшь, старайся не качаться!

----------


## Беспалый

У гинеколога везде свои заначки.

----------


## oskar_65

> А мы дадим ему касторки с клофелином!


:biggrin:
 А нет противогаза понарядней?.

Живу во страхе - оттепель... сосульки...

----------


## Skadi

Как в люди выбились - так нелюдями стали...

----------


## Беспалый

Люблю! Прости, забыла, как зовут?

----------


## Беспалый

Я видел сон. А он меня - не очень...

----------


## oskar_65

Эпохи символы - Равшан с Джумшудом...

Когда снесут лужковскую Москву...

----------


## Беспалый

> Когда снесут лужковскую Москву...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Беспалый

_"Из интимной лирики"_

Ну что ж, давай попробуем без мыла.

----------


## Skadi

Есть понимание - сильнейшая из маний…

----------


## Skadi

Вы с этим умным видом даже спите?

----------


## Беспалый

Больной, а вы уверены, что живы?

----------


## Skadi

Постой! Стоишь?.. Так вот, пошёл ты нафиг!

----------


## overload

*Беспалый*,
 Серый, про сон -  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Абалденная штука, Вишневский курит.

----------


## Беспалый

Вот и весна пришла... Пора опохмеляться!

----------


## Skadi

*Беспалый*,
:smile: 

Проснулась снова в том же самом теле...

----------


## Беспалый

_"Из интимного"_

Сегодня я, а завтра - мне. Договорились?

----------


## Skadi

Способностей лишён. Но сразу гений.

----------


## overload

Валяйте, ребята, валяйте! Я для того тему и открыл.
Пишите побольше!

----------


## Лев

Валял, валял и валенки свалялись...

Взглянул я в зеркало - от ужаса проснулся...




> Проснулась снова в том же самом теле...


Тела меняя, Буддой стал...

----------


## Ладушка

Мой первый опыт - дуракавалянья
Вчера, заметила  во время банкета мой ди-джей умудрялся играть  с телефоном
 Сидел за пультом - дурака валяя...

----------


## Беспалый

Бесплатно петь? Я что, похож на соловья?

----------


## Беспалый

И вот, позавчера опять слегка женился...

----------


## Лев

> И вот, позавчера опять слегка женился...


Подумаешь... прикид чуть изменился.

----------


## goluba

О, как экстравагантен был прикид Адама...

/сорри , всего лишь проба пера))))))/

----------


## Лев

> /сорри , всего лишь проба пера))))))/


Одна попробовала и... разродилась:rolleyes:

----------


## Беспалый

Ну, всё... Ещё один запой - и брошу!

----------


## Лев

> Ну, всё... Ещё один запой - и брошу!


Не стОит! Ведь ты хороший запевала...

----------


## nurgulya

в штате Пенсильвания умер Буш от кровоизлияния

Одностишие?

----------


## goluba

о злободневном)))

Что-не стоит? помой тогда посуду...

----------


## Лев

> Что-не стоит? помой тогда посуду...


Посуды горы перемыты - вы думаете жена довольна?:frown:

----------


## Беспалый

Вчера проснулся с головною болью в сердце...

----------


## Лев

> Вчера проснулся с головною болью в сердце...


А сердце в пятках оказалось... :Vah: 

Но... в пятках боль от шпор, вестимо...

Коня, коня мне! Я б пришпорил...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Не говори мне о любви... но раздевайся...

Ты говори мне про любовь ...и одевайся.

"Меня давно туда зовут..." - "Приятно. Вася."

Насчёт поспать был рекордсмен! А так - пожарник.

Он пить так много не хотел, но приходилось.

Он снял её прям на углу...На дигиталку.

А как он пел ! Но вырезали гланды.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

"Пардон..." -"Да Вы и сами то не лучше!"

Он ей , как на духУ отSMSсил.

Она его любила неподеццки!

Дояркой будучи не заводи быка!

Он был в кустарщине довольно таки мастер.

Так я ведь про песок,... а Вы про Гальку.

И обменялись яйцами на гвозди.

----------


## Mazaykina

Нашла в сети (жалко, что не мое :biggrin:)




> **Лирические одностишия Майи Четвертовой...**
> 
> Забудь о прошлом, наживем другое.
> 
> Нет, я не против, только не согласна!
> 
> Вы снова здесь? Как Вы непостоянны!
> 
> Лишь изредка я привстаю с диеты. 
> ...

----------


## PAN

*Mazaykina*,
 :Ok: ...

И вообще... ПОРАДОВАЛИ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ... :br:

----------


## Лев

> *Лирические одностишия Майи Четвертовой...*


От такого изобилия руки опустил и я...

----------


## Беспалый

Что? Нечего сказать? Так хоть молчи красноречиво!

----------


## Лев

> Что? Нечего сказать? Так хоть молчи красноречиво!


Красиво ритор говорил, никто не слушал...

----------


## Беспалый

Ты кто? Жена? Подумаешь!.. Я тоже не сестра.

Удачно замужем? И в Интернете? Странно...

Возьму ружьё, пойду тихонько постреляю.

----------


## Беспалый

Версия

"Сальери, скушаешь грибков?" - "Нет, только после вас, Вольферль!"

----------


## mrwoody

Попробую...

Он ел обычно лишь съедобные грибы!

Последняя затяжка. Тяжко.

Мир одностиший тесен лишь для песен.

Зима, крест, я не торжествую.

Пустил слова по ветру. Слюни тоже.

Он повернулся к лесу всей избушкой.

Есть множество приличных слов, Валера.

О, сколько нам открытий чудо-юдных!?

Желаю вам глубоких отношений.

----------


## Беспалый

Не будешь пить? Оставишь мне? Резонно!

***

Когда заснёшь, оповести - хоть буду в курсе.

***

Всю ночь лежал на самом солнцепёке...

***

Жениться? Нет, сперва составим завещанье.

----------


## Беспалый

Сочиняю стихи... Супчик выкипел на хрен до дна...

----------


## Skadi

Я всё пропил? так вы ж меня проели!

И почему, как Вовка, так сразу в Тридевятом царстве?!..

Воистину, я - чудо для природы -
Внутри нет вещества, одни круговороты...

----------


## Skadi

Решил себя нести...мне б только не упасть...

----------


## mrwoody

Скажи-ка, дядя, где здесь тёти?

Земля!!! - кричал Гагарин приближаясь.

У этих мельниц - только ветер в голове.

Не бойся! Это ты, не бойся!

Аж зеркало меня не узнавало...

Ах, сколько в этом спирта!

Когда-то был и я отсюда виден.

Который час? Спасибо, не дождетесь!

Улыбку на лице она скрывала.

Меж пальцев ног у ней больших чесалось.

Неопытный электрик задымился.

Тебе смешно, а мне опять, повидло.

----------


## Mazaykina

Просто супер!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Беспалый

Да, Карлсон улетел... Но обещал жениться!

***

У музы - затишье. Строчу "одностишья"...

***

Опять не любишь... Может, дать немного денег?

----------


## Беспалый

ОМОН не понял молодого рэпера...

----------


## Лев

> ОМОН не понял молодого рэпера...


Любимая песня ОМОНа была "ОперА"...

----------


## ptashe4ka

"Я ж говорила - стыдно лишь вначале."
Супер!!!))

----------


## Sveta_777

> *overload*,
>  Был в отъезде,вот наскрёб в копилку:
> 
> - Я только в долг просил... - У банкомата?!!!...
> 
> - А здесь мужской? - Не видишь "М"? Мадамский!
> 
> - А вы действительно Билан?! Какая гадость...
> 
> ...


Молодца  жги  еще  :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Беспалый

_"Из интимной лирики"_

ОН у тебя такой!.. Такой!.. Такой проникновенный!!!

----------


## Лев

> ОН у тебя такой!.. Такой!.. Такой проникновенный!!!


Проникнув, как-то быстро сник:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Он из полена вдруг возник, великий...

----------


## mrwoody

Я вас любил. Два раза, ежедневно.

Я вас любил, за что и поплатился.

Я вас любил, а вы так редко мылись!

Я вас любил, хоть вы такая сволочь!

Я вас любил, но вы ли это были?

Я вас любил, обеих, аккуратно.

Я вас любил, но вы меня - не надо!

Я вас любил и самых честных правил.

Я вас любил, но вот пришла лягушка!

Я вас любил, у вас сегодня праздник.

Я вас любил. Что будем дальше делать?

Я вас любил, а вас домой загнали.

Я вас любил. Вот чек, платите в кассу.

Я вас любил, как назовете сына?

----------


## Беспалый

> Я вас любил. etc...


Шедевр! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> Я вас любил.


Укатал...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Я Вас любил, Любовь (быть может).

----------


## Skadi

> Я вас любил.


В продолжение темы :rolleyes:

Я Вас любил. Кавычки не озвучил.
Я Вас любил. В те дни Вы так храпели.
Я Вас любил. И до сих пор лечусь.
Я Вас любил. Как и другие в этом зале.

----------


## Беспалый

*mrwoody*, в копилку "до кучи":

Я вас любил, пока жена не знала.

***
Я вас любил. Приснится же такое!

***
Я вас любил. Верните портмоне!

***
Я вас любил... Так что ж теперь, жениться?

***
Я вас любил, но лишь на той неделе.

***
Я вас любил. Вы в это время спали.

***
Я вас любил, не будем повторяться.

***
Я вас любил. Дебил, не надо было!

***
Я вас любил. Наверно, обознался...

***
Я вас любил. Куда полОжить деньги?

***
Я вас любил? Сочувствую. Бывает.

***
Я вас любил, пока не пригляделся.

***
Я вас любил, однако ж кто докажет?

***
Я вас любил. Подробностей не помню.

----------


## mrwoody

Я вас любил. Кто следущий? Входите!

Я вас любил, завяли помидоры.

Я вас любил, вставайте, одевайтесь.

Я вас любил, жестоко, без наркоза.

Я вас любил и всё в таком-же духе.

Я вас любил, а вы ментов позвали.

Я вас любил, статья 105 мне светит.

Я вас любил? Да столько я б не выпил!

----------


## mrwoody

Я вас любил. КГ АМ и фтоппку!

----------


## Беспалый

*Вынимаю из "топпки"*

Я вас любил минуты две, не меньше!

***
Я вас любил. Спасаюсь трихополом.

***
Я вас ЛЮБИЛ! Я вам не Казанова!

***
Я вас любил! Подайте инвалиду!

***
Я вас любил, не выходя из "чата".

***
Я вас любил? Так предъявите справку.

***
Я вас любил? Зайдите через месяц.

***
Я вас любил вполне традиционно...

***
Я вас любил, хоть и по телефону.

***
Я вас любил? Наверное, был повод...

***
Я вас любил. Куплю ещё "виагры".

----------


## overload

Я вас любил, раскрывши тему сиcег.

----------


## mrwoody

Я вас любил, теперь припев (2 раза).

Я вас любил и пацталом валялся

Я вас любил, теперь идите нах%й!

Я вас любил когда полы вы мыли.

Я вас любил, я бл%ть, такой романтик!

Я вас любил, но нам кузнец не нужен.

Я вас любил, а Тимошенко - стерва!

Я вас любил. Вам точно 18?

Я вас любил. На следущей встаете?

Я вас любил. Здесь место для рекламы!

Я вас любил, огонь по батареям!

Я вас любил. 4х4

Я вас лубыль (такой акцэнт, грузинский)

Ich hab dich lieb! Простите, нихт ферштеен!

Я вас любил, аж злости не хватает!

Я вас любил, вы в форточке застряли.

Я вас любил, теперь обоих лечат.

Я вас любил, московская прописка.

Я вас любил, так страстно, в фотошопе.

Я вас любил, ведь лифт застрял надолго...

Я вас любил, потом ваш муж вернулся.

Я вас любил, вэб-камера сломалась!

----------


## Лев

> Я вас любил...


Нет не любил он, нет не любил он, нет! не любиииииил...

----------


## overload

1 - Он фильм снял на основе одностишья.
2 - Он одностишьем выразил весь фильм.

* * *
Джамшуд с орбиты сообщает...

----------


## Беспалый

> Джамшуд с орбиты сообщает...


 :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Он всех не узнавал. Ни до ... Ни после.

Предохраняйтесь девки мёдом! Вместо...

Нет денег на развод... зачем жениться?

Не падай духом. Падай на кровать.

----------


## Беспалый

Не вешай нос, тогда не запылится.

***
Смотрю сквозь пальцы - снова вижу фигу...

***
Да на такой груди змею пригреть не тесно!

***
Пейзаж испортить? Велика ль наука!

***
В гробу я видел самого себя!

***
Куда ни плюнь - иголке некуда упасть!

***
Рождённый ползать не сбежит "налево".

***
Чем дальше в лес, тем шишки кучерявей.

***
Он был необходим ни справа и ни слева.

***
Банан и огурец - "молочные" два брата.

***
Ещё не вечер, а уже светает...

----------


## Беспалый

Я вас любил уже однажды. Скидки будут?

----------


## Беспалый

Я вас любил ещё сильней, чем сало.

----------


## Лев

Он краток был - талантлив значит...




> Я вас любил ещё сильней, чем сало.


Он сало в шоколаде любил сильней, чем сало :Vah:

----------


## Беспалый

> сало в шоколаде


Мысли читаешь. С самого утра хотел сочинить ещё и про "сало в шоколаде".

----------


## egorOFF

[QUOTE=Беспалый;2613420]
Чем дальше в лес, тем шишки кучерявей.

QUOTE]

:biggrin:
Чем дальше влез, тем ближе вылез...

Чем дальше в лес - тем толще партизаны.

----------


## Беспалый

> Чем дальше влез, тем ближе вылез...
> 
> Чем дальше в лес - тем толще партизаны.


*egorOFF*, хотелось бы всё-таки авторских, а не из Нета. Цитировать чужие можно сотнями, слава "гуглу"...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127216

----------


## egorOFF

> *egorOFF*, хотелось бы всё-таки авторских, а не из Нета. Цитировать чужие можно сотнями, слава "гуглу"...
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127216



А! Не знал...  :Oj:

----------


## tamara rabe

Чем глубже в гугл женщина, тем меньше запахов на кухне...

----------


## Беспалый

Мне лет примерно где-то тридцать-сорок...

----------


## Лев

> Мне лет примерно где-то тридцать-сорок...


До ста, наверное, считать не можешь:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

Я дисковод намазал суперклеем.

Я мышку к коврику прибил гвоздями.

Я на клавиатуру вылил пиво.

Я монитор протер слегка наждачкой.

Какой апгрейд - такие результаты.

----------


## Беспалый

И не надо кивать на меня указательным пальцем!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И не надо кивать на меня указательным пальцем!


 :Ok:  :Aga: :biggrin:

Что вы тычите мне, как всегда, *показательным* пальцем!

(Уж извините, взбрело и мне "по Вашим правилам" )

----------


## Лев

> Что вы тычите мне, как всегда, показательным пальцем!


Пестик с тычинки сдувал пылинки:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Поел всего чуть-чуть, и так обидно -
Меня с собой в одежде слишком видно...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Пестик с тычинки сдувал пылинки:rolleyes:


 :Ok: :biggrin:

А как он цвёл! И как он опылялся!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Звонок. Открой! Ты всё равно стоишь.

----------


## Skadi

Налей и мне! да не борща, а что в графине...

----------


## Лев

> Налей и мне! да не борща, а что в графине...


И что же граф нашёл в графине?

----------


## oskar_65

*Разжёвывалки.
*
"Свистать всех наверх!" - оркестранты на сцене.

"Тьмутаракань" - кирной басист.

"Иду на Вы!" - приколы альпинистов.

"Дуралей!" - умывание казака.

"Тройной тулуп" - заначка часового.

"Галапогоссы" - подружка до экзаменов.

"Биробиджан" - Нью-Иерусалим.

"Ёхарный бабай" - Тарас Бульба.

"Запретный плод" - "Playboy" под партой.

"Дамоклов меч" - жена со скалкой.

"Дави на газ!" - депеша в Киев.

----------


## Skadi

> И что же граф нашёл в графине?


Наверно, то, что нужно лишь ему,
Ведь, там он и поныне :wink:
Имеется в виду, в графине :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Наверно, то, что нужно лишь ему,
> Ведь, там он и поныне 
> Имеется в виду, в графине


Смеяться я не буду тише, если это одностишия:biggrin:

----------


## overload

На мотив "*ушёл в себя, вернусь не скоро*":

* * *

Ушёл в себя - но как там одиноко!

Ушёл в себя, обратно ж убежал.

Ушёл в себя - вот оплодотворенье!..

Ушёл в себя, а вышел человеком.

Ушёл в себя - так не ори оттуда.

----------


## Беспалый

Есть женщины в русских мужчинах...

----------


## Skadi

Любя её, не забывал о генофонде

----------


## tamara rabe

Ушёл в себя... так прихвати оттуда мусор. :smile:

----------


## Skadi

Ушёл в себя...какие там потёмки!

----------


## Беспалый

Ушёл в себя, и...  на пороге поскользнулся.

***
Ушёл в себя? Ну и катись! Не пропаду!

***
Ушёл в себя, с собою взял "пол-литру".

***
Ушёл в себя, но по английски - не прощаясь.

***
Ушёл в себя. Забыл мобильник... Не звоните!

***
Ушёл в себя, с большим трудом вместился...

***
Ушёл в себя. С изнанки я "не очень"...

***
Ушёл в себя. Стучать - "четыре раза".

***
Ушёл в себя? Опять играешь в "прятки"?

----------


## overload

"Ушёл в себя. Перегрузите. Windows."

----------


## Беспалый

Ушёл в себя, а там - совсем как в танке!

***
Ушёл в себя. Теперь живу, как черепаха...

***
Ушёл в себя, очки забыл снаружи.

***
Ушёл в себя передохнуть, погреться...

----------


## Skadi

Я поддержал бы Вас, вот за какое только место...

----------


## overload

Ушёл в себя. Там, думаете, чище?

Ушёл в себя, очнулся - тачку с...здили.

Ушёл в себя - а там полно народу.

----------


## Skadi

В себя он слишком сильно погрузился -
И попросить нельзя, чтоб перезагрузился...

----------


## Беспалый

> Ушёл в себя - а там полно народу.


_Игорёк, мысли читаешь за 400 км...

Я, пока Интернет "висел", сидя на кухне накропал:_

*Ушёл в себя, а там другой. Ошибся дверью...

***
Ушёл в себя, впотьмах нарвался на засаду.

***
Ушёл в себя. Оттуда взяли под конвоем.*

----------


## overload

*Беспалый*,
 Ну блина...
У клавишников всегда минор один и тот же.

----------


## Лев

> У клавишников всегда минор один и тот же.


Что в ресторане ре минор? - Дежурная тональность...

----------


## overload

У Льва хоть доля тяжкая, да львиная.

----------


## Лев

> У Льва хоть доля тяжкая, да львиная.


Ты прав, конечно, ты ж не лев...

----------


## overload

Не прав, не лев я - ибо _центр_!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ушёл в себя... тут тоже без прописки.

Ушёл в себя... очнулся у соседа.

Ушёл в себя. И не с кем попрощаться.

Ушёл в себя. Верните мне хоть личность.

Ущёл в себя... Зачем мне чемоданы?

Ушёл в себя...Привет из Антарктиды!

Ушёл в себя. Проидёт ли без закуски?

Ушёл в себя... покамись не послали...

Ушёл в себя...Простите, где тут выход?

Ушёл в себя... Пришлите через Western... :Ha:

----------

Беспалый (18.07.2016)

----------


## Лев

> Не прав, не лев я - ибо центр!


Смотрю на пуп - он тоже центр:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ушёл в себя. Туда не носят почту.

Ушёл в себя...Теперь по барабану...

Ушёл в себя...Какие, Валя, бабы?

Ушёл в себя... Оттуда не выносят.

Ушёл в себя. Теперь я свой, - навеки!

Ушёл в себя, собой не обладая...

Ушел в себя...Ушёл, а не напился!

Ушёл в себя. Теперь я снова гордый!

Ушёл в себя. Вернулся из пивбара.

Ушёл в себя. И как зовут не помнил.

----------


## Валерьевна

Ушла в себя… несу оттуда…:rolleyes:


Ночь. Улица. Фонарь…  А где аптека?

Ночь. Улица. Фонарь…  Спою-ка серенаду!

Ночь. Улица. Фонарь? Нет. Я ещё не дома.

Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Вот мыло и верёвка…

----------

Беспалый (18.07.2016)

----------


## Беспалый

Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. На фонаре - ворона с сыром... Глюки...

----------


## overload

"Ка-50". Четыре экземпляра.

----------


## oskar_65

Такой родной... зелёненький.. "Т-90"

----------


## oskar_65

Ресепшн... консьержн... секретаршн...

----------


## Беспалый

*Сегодняшнее*

О, сколько нам открытий чудных готовят жёны в отпусках!

***
Давайте восклицать! Вдруг выйдем в фавориты...

***
Остановись, мгновенье - смажу маслом. Часовщик.

***
Мне "фиолетово" всё то, что вам "сиренево".

***
Платон мне друг, да и интим не предлагает...

***
Платон мне друг, ещё точней - бойфренд. 

***
Платон мне друг, хоть за кредит не поручился...

***
Платон мне друг, но за него сидеть не буду!

***
Платон мне друг, хоть и не коммунист.

----------


## Лев

> Платон мне друг, но за него сидеть не буду!


Сидеть комфортней под платаном:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Жена «висит» на телефоне.

Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Опять на ВЫБОРЫ идти!

Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Опять зарплату задержали!

----------


## Лев

> Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Жена «висит» на телефоне.
> Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Опять на ВЫБОРЫ идти!
> Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Опять зарплату задержали!


Такая доля пессимизма, что жить не хочется уже:frown:

----------


## Беспалый

> Жена «висит» на телефоне.


"Сермяжная" правда жизни

----------


## Беспалый

Платон, ты хоть и друг, но поменяй, пожалуйста, носки!

----------


## Лев

> Платон, ты хоть и друг, но поменяй, пожалуйста, носки!


НоскИ Платона истлели от постоянной нОски...

----------


## Беспалый

> Мне фиолетово всё то, что вам сиренево


Вам всё сиренево? А мне вааще лилово! Вполне бесчестно поднимаю тему вверх.   _(Тихо сам с собою, тихо сам с собою я веду беседу :smile:)_

Чем больше лью "воды", тем больше прочитают :smile: (но "не факт")

----------


## Беспалый

> НоскИ Платона истлели от постоянной нОски...


А жаль, носков во времена того Платона не носили... http://blogs.mk.ru/users/de_bagira/post117862000/
Ходил бы в той же паре по сей день старик... Ведь он бессмертен?

----------


## Беспалый

Нет, в мире постоянство есть!!! Опять, как и вчера, охота жрать...

***
Есть женщины в русских селеньях. И цены не как на Тверской.

***
Платон мне друг, вот только номер телефона не припомню.

***
_Часам с кукушкой:_
Остановись мгновенье, полно, хватит тикать!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Остановилась женщина... Трамваем.

Вот "А", вот "Б"... - А где же буква "Ху?..." (из школьного)

----------


## Беспалый

Нет, не напрасно импотенцию зовут "Горою с плеч".

----------


## Лев

> А жаль, носков во времена того Платона не носили


Платона греческого я не имел... ввиду:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Нет, не напрасно импотенцию зовут "Горою с плеч".


И с чьих же плеч гора упала?:biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Беспалый

> И с чьих же плеч гора упала?


Не в том несчастье, что упала, а что никак не упадёт :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Беспалый*,
 Вот такая вот каденция - импотенция:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Чем больше лью "воды", тем больше прочитают


Захмелела от юмора вашего, видно градусы есть у «воды» :Pivo: 




> А жаль, носков во времена того Платона не носили...


Тут прочитала про НОСКИ.…  Завидую жене Платона:frown:
Захмелела от юмора вашего, видно градусы есть у «воды»

Перечитала «Бисер…» Гессе, ещё лет десять  и, пожалуй, догоню …:eek:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Перечитала «Бисер…» Гессе, ещё лет десять и, пожалуй, догоню


Ох, долго плод познания созревает...

----------


## Беспалый

> Перечитала «Бисер…» Гессе,


Я заблудился там не меньше, чем в истории Макондо. _(В смысле "Сто лет одиночества" Габриеля Гарсиа Маркеса)_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ох, долго плод познания созревает...


Да, уж, не 9 месяцев. ну, что же, потерплю ...:wink:

А где жить проще: в болоте или на вулкане?

----------


## tamara rabe

Пусть будет то вулкан или болото - лишь бы "летать охото!"... :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Пусть будет то вулкан или болото - лишь бы "летать охото!"...


Утопит болото - вулкан придаст ускоренье полёту :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

Диалог не получился. Я трезва, а мозг упился.

Одностишье на морозе?!?! Лучше коротко и в прозе!

Удачно сыгран «мизер», завтра коммуналку оплачу!

----------

Беспалый (18.07.2016)

----------


## overload

Вино - 
ино, 
но - 
о!!! 
Бутылка водки.

----------


## MOPO

> Удачно сыгран «мизер», завтра коммуналку оплачу!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Беспалый

Компрачикосы были аккуратнее пластических хирургов.

***
Меня зовут почти как Ленина - Серёжей.

***
Стою перед тобой, как щит рекламный.

***
Приметы эпохи - Билан, Биолан и Би-Лайн.

***
Метеоризм - симптом болезни звёздной.

----------


## Skadi

Пусть маятник - всё ж, от живого что-то...

Мы разминулись?! зря я так локтями...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Такая доля пессимизма, что жить не хочется уже


Ну, как смотреть… через какую «клизму»….

----------


## Валерьевна

Я Вам пишу, всё больше в интернете….

Крошка сын к отцу пришёл… спать не лягут долго.

----------


## Беспалый

Началась регистрация в зоне www.**********.бля

----------


## Skadi

Я Машеньку спасал от трёх медведей...теперь рюкзак пакую - к ним уеду!

----------


## Беспалый

*tamara rabe*,
*Skadi*,
*Валерьевна*,
*Malina sladkaja*,

Когда за одностишия берутся дамы, мужчины нервно курят в стороне.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Я Машеньку спасал от трёх медведей...теперь рюкзак пакую - к ним уеду!


Как одностишие развёрнуто в двустишие :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Как одностишие развёрнуто в двустишие


Палата №6? (зайти что ль к ним...поесть?) :rolleyes::biggrin:

А где у краба палочки растут?

----------


## Лев

> А где у краба палочки растут?


Съедая краба, не забудь узнать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Съедая краба, не забудь узнать...


:rolleyes:... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Беспалый

Одна борьба другой борьбы борьбее.

----------


## Skadi

Как далеко послали междометья....:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Как далеко послали междометья....


Так где же баня та, куда послали?

----------


## Валерьевна

> Началась регистрация


Началась регистрация…. «свалили» ЖЕНИХИ....:redface:

Мобильный отключила …. Целый день икаю!!!!:mad:

Тум, ба-ла-ла-ла, и уболтала…. :Oj:

----------


## oskar_65

Я никогда не говорил "люблю" не пьяным..

Люблю говядину, но странною любовью...

- Горилка е?.. - Нэма! травись Смирноффкой!..

Какой у Вас акцент!.. олбанский, право..

----------


## Skadi

Я Вас любил...ловя между мужьями

----------


## oskar_65

YesToday.... она согласна!!!

----------


## Беспалый

> А где у краба палочки растут?


Из известного анекдота:

У конфеты-подушечки дырочки нет... А как же туда попадает повидло?

----------


## Беспалый

Не успеешь родиться, уже у тебя ИНН...

***
Любимый, а где у компьютера зеркальце?

***
Куда ты, бабушка? Опять в миссионеры?

***
А что с Остапом Бендером? - Распространяет БАДы.

***
И чёрт меня дёрнул зайти с женой в ювелирный отдел...

***
Закат сиял, как полная кастрюля помидоров.

***
Какая пара - Миша Берлиоз и Нефертити!

***
Рублей за час? - Нет. Долларов в минуту.

***
На ужин бланманже вприкуску с салом.

----------


## Skadi

> У конфеты-подушечки дырочки нет... А как же туда попадает повидло?


Слыхали :wink:
____________________

Она смеялась...лучше б я не видел...

Конечно, я не Ги де Мопассан, но у меня Nissan

----------


## Лев

> Слыхали


Вот это одностишие :Vah:

----------


## Беспалый

Да, он такой - чуть если что, то сразу секс.

***
Навряд ли похмелишься тем, по чём плавает гусь...

----------


## Skadi

Я пораскинул бы мозгами, но, боюсь, не соберу потом их в ту же ёмкость...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Рублей за час? - Нет. Долларов в минуту.


*Взвейтесь кострами доллары ваши!!!!*




> Я Вас любил...ловя между мужьями


_Видно замужество штука многоразовая_

***
 -  Ку-ку …. 
- * Кукушка, сколько….?*
-  Ты, всё об этом… :Vah:

----------


## пятачок

А праздник промелькнул безалкогольно...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> А праздник промелькнул безалкогольно...:frown:


 Напиток с градусником вам не предложили?

----------


## Kliakca

Забыла дома я блютуз - теперь мозги не скинуть в шлюз.

----------


## Skadi

> Сообщение от Skadi 
> Я Вас любил...ловя между мужьями
> Видно замужество штука многоразовая


А Вы не знали, что Батлер, любя Скарлетт, ловил её именно между мужьями? :wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

Не глобалист я, просто глобусы люблю…:rolleyes:

Есть только миг, но нет меня там…:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Забыла дома я блютуз - 
> теперь мозги не скинуть в шлюз.


Если двустишие раскинуть в одну строчку, получится... :Vah:  одностишие:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> А Вы не знали, что Батлер, любя Скарлетт, ловил её именно между мужьями?


Что-то Оля в чисто еврейскую игру уже и здесь стала играть - нравится?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Если двустишие раскинуть в одну строчку


Зачем раскидывать мозги, они не властны многочлену.:wink:

----------


## overload

А клякса - это плаг из Фотошопа? :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

Скорее фотошоп один из плагов Кляксы.:wink:

----------


## overload

*oskar_65*,
 Малацы... И ты, и она.

----------


## Kliakca

> А клякса - это плаг из Фотошопа?


Зачем бумагу пачкать, коль во круг лопух зелёный?:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Зачем бумагу пачкать,


Бумага стерпит всё.. а лопухи живые..:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Бумага стерпит всё.. а лопухи живые..


Скосили все дубравы на бумагу, а сорняком не грех и подтереться.:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Скосили все дубравы на бумагу


Они ещё ответят за своё бесстыдство...

Глаза слипаются... пойду от клавы... к Лене.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> пойду от клавы... к Лене.


Уж лучше к Лене, чем опять к измене...

----------


## oskar_65

> опять к измене...


Аж "на измену" сел... откуда факты?.. :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Зачем раскидывать мозги, они не властны многочлену.


Раскинулись мозги широко...(картинка с места ДТП):frown:

Если член не может, бУдет властен многочлеееен?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Если член не может, бУдет властен многочлеееен?


Он президентом был над многоточием...

----------


## V.Kostrov

Вот думаю, ведь думать то и не чем.....:smile:

Ждал, ждал...,хотя давно уж опоздал!!!

Всего семь нот, а сколько лажи.....:biggrin:

Кто победит, Касперский или Вебер?
Дождался, вирус победил!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

Смотрю на звёзды…. Да… пожалуй, дослужу…

----------


## oskar_65

Люблю и жду... твоя Бутырка.

----------


## Беспалый

Меня влечёт твоя латентная стервозность.

***
А дыры на колготках тоже "от Диора"?

***
Ах, эта анальная сущность российской глубинки...

----------


## Ладушка

> Глаза слипаются... пойду от клавы... к Лене.


 Опять он спит, пойду  помониторю...

----------


## Беспалый

_И снова из жизни литературных персонажей_

Даю уроки плаванья. Муму.

***
Поручик Ржевский не признал отцовства жеребёнка.

----------


## oskar_65

> Опять он спит, пойду  помониторю...


Хороший был мужик!.. интерпассивный   :Vah:

----------


## Беспалый

*Много жрать - это тоже такая диета!*

***
_Злободневная тема, в одностишие не влезла, пришлось ваять двустишие:_

*Пошёл в контору "По борьбе с коррупцией",
А там с меня потребовали взятку....*

----------


## Лев

> Пошёл в контору "По борьбе с коррупцией",
> А там с меня потребовали взятку....


Если отсечь излишки, можно и в одностишии уместиться:
*В конторе по борьбе с коррупцией потребовали взятку...*

_С Днём рождения! И пивом не отделаешься..._

----------


## Валерьевна

*Всем разослал ответы в «личку»!!!
                                             Пушкин.

Его задели за живое зонтиком в трамвае…

Хлопот полон рот…хотя сижу я на диете.
*

----------


## Валерьевна

*Всем разослал ответы в «личку»!!!
                                             Пушкин.

Его задели за живое зонтиком в трамвае…

Хлопот полон рот…хотя сижу я на диете.
*

----------


## Беспалый

*Лев*,
 Лёва, спасибо огромное!!!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Беспалый

*Как-то раз мне позвонила женщина в очках...*

----------


## Лев

> Как-то раз мне позвонила женщина в очках...


Как ты увидел? Неужто экстрасенс? :Vah:

----------


## egorOFF

[QUOTE=Лев;2668639]Если отсечь излишки, можно и в одностишии уместиться:
*В конторе по борьбе с коррупцией потребовали взятку...*

Таможня берёт добро!

----------


## overload

Пройду любовь, завяну помидоры.

----------


## Лев

> Пройду любовь, завяну помидоры.


Но... яйца не разбей, мой друг:smile:

----------


## overload

А я их не ношу в одной корзине штанине.

----------


## Ладушка

> Пройду любовь, завяну помидоры.


 Взяла рассаду помидороф...  приди любофффь!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Взяла рассаду помидороф...  приди любофффь!


*Любовь, морковь, капуста… -  ффсё купила?*

----------


## Ладушка

Любовь - морковь, а результат  находится в капусте,... но вянут почему-то помидоры.
:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Любовь - морковь, а результат находится в капусте,... но вянут почему-то помидоры.


Вот был бы монитор длиннее, какое было б одностишие:rolleyes:

----------


## Беспалый

> В конторе по борьбе с коррупцией потребовали взятку...


Факты не заставили себя долго ждать:
http://news.rambler.ru/Russia/r/5982928/

----------


## Беспалый

*Ты как посмотришь - сразу стыдно жить.*

----------


## Ладушка

> Вот был бы монитор длиннее, какое было б одностишие


А был бы подлинней язык сложились одностишья трёхэтажно б...

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

> А был бы подлинней язык сложились одностишья трёхэтажно б...


Одноэтажно одностишия слагаются... :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## Беспалый

> А был бы подлинней язык сложились одностишья трёхэтажно б...


_____*****________ 
__мой ***, какие___ 
невъ****** слова!!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

Мне место уступив, оказали медвежью услугу!

----------


## Лев

> Мне место уступив, оказали медвежью услугу!


Наверное медведицей кому-то показалась:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

И Лев рычал всем, - Вашу мяяяяяууууу...

----------


## Лев

> И Лев рычал всем, - Вашу мяяяяяууууу...


И Kliakca след свой оставлялааааа.....:smile:

----------


## Лайн

Вам показалось, я ушла...

----------


## Лев

> Вам показалось, я ушла...


Отсутствуя, присутствуем в Пространстве...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Наверное медведицей кому-то показалась


_Психолог прописал скандал….иду ругаться…_:biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> Осутствуя, присутствуем в Пространстве...


О*т*сутствие присутствует и в Ворде?
Вновь хлещет буква Лёвушку по морде...

----------


## Лев

> Отсутствие присутствует и в Ворде?
> Вновь хлещет буква Лёвушку по морде...


Разуй, закляксенные кляксами, глаза!
Не наезжай, нажми на тормоза:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не наезжай, нажми на тормоза


Получил Лев заветную кнопку...
Модерирует... Прячьте все попку!!!:biggrin:
.
.
Зачем нам Ворд, ведь дали власть?
Теперь на буковки на класть...
.
.
Он грамоте учил... пока не получил...

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Ты тему *Одностишия* не путай :Aga: 
 *****************************************************
 Раздел и тему для поэм найди:mad:

----------


## Kliakca

> Раздел и тему для поэм найди


Найдите место-будок много...:biggrin:
===============================
Он в смайлах строг, хотя мяучит...
===============================
Ученье-Свет, а Лев нравоучение!

----------


## Лев

> Он грамоте учил... пока не получил...


Не путай опечатки с грамотой...



> Ученье-Свет, а нравоученье-Лев!


Что фраза, то Kliakca - учение нраву...



> Он в смайлах строг, хотя мяучит...


Он может лаять и мяукать, рычать-мычать и кукарекать... :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Он может лаять и мяукать, 
> рычать-мычать и кукарекать...


:biggrin:



> Ты тему Одностишия не путай
> Раздел и тему для поэм найди





> Не путай опечатки с грамотой...


Снимай пред клавою перчатки-тогда не будет отчипятки.:tongue:

----------


## Лев

> Снимай пред клавою перчатки-тогда не будет отчипятки.


Не гинеколог я, перчатки с Клавой не нужны... :Aga:

----------


## Беспалый

*Из околомузыкального*

А где вы играли, на чём, и зачем?

***
И у баяна могут лопнуть нервы...

***
Простите, ваша музыка воняет.

***
Была гитарой, а теперь я - воротник.

***
Спустили с лестницы верхом на арфе.

----------


## Kliakca

> Простите, ваша музыка воняет.


Парфюм бессилен? Пробуйте прищепку!!!




> Не гинеколог я, перчатки с Клавой не нужны...


А чей же нос торчит опять в проёме?

----------


## Валерьевна

> А где вы играли, на чём, и зачем?
> ***
> И у баяна могут лопнуть нервы...


*Играя на нервах баяна, училась.*

****
*Вчера каталог листала… IKEA ИКАЛА*

----------


## overload

Ас аси - ассасин с Ассама

----------


## Лев

У.п.о.р.н.о  это  п.о.р.н.о  замечаю...

----------


## Ладушка

> У.п.о.р.н.о это п.о.р.н.о замечаю...


Завидное упорство Льва :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ас аси - ассасин с Ассама


* * *
А в ресторане новый Кок и "Чупа-Чупсы" с ласосины.

* * *
Велик и могуч ассосинов язык!

* * *
Вам медиатор фирмы SOS или привычный "Overloud TH1"???

----------


## Беспалый

*Прописные (истины - будет слишком громко сказано)* _извините, наболело!_

Не нужно резать правду-матку, она и без того визжит...

***

Чего ж мы ссоримся? Да не хватает такта!

----------


## Лев

> Не нужно резать правду-матку, она и без того визжит...


Импрессия от дачного сезона?:smile:



> Чего ж мы ссоримся? Да не хватает такта!


Добавишь столько тактов и песня зазвучит :Aga:

----------


## Беспалый

_Федеральные власти США предъявят компании BP первый счет в размере 69 миллионов долларов за ущерб_

Всего то 69? Я плакаль пацталом...

----------


## Беспалый

*Из серии "Я вас..."*_ (США - миру)_

Я вас люблю! Терпите молча...

*overload*, Игорёк, ты поймешь...

----------


## Лев

> Я вас люблю! Терпите молча...


Терпели молча - плакали потом...

----------


## Валерьевна

Счастье вдруг, мне не друг....:frown:

----------


## Kliakca

> Счастье вдруг, мне не друг....


Счастье вдруг, мой недуг...

----------


## Валерьевна

Доброе утро, вечер вчерашний… :Pivo: :eek:

----------


## PAN

*Валерьевна*,
 Актуально...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Актуально...


Однословие:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Актуально





> Однословие


 - БОДУНkuku

----------


## PAN

> - БОДУН





> как много в этом звуке
> Для сердца русского слилось!
> Как много в нем отозвалось!


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Лев

> - БОДУН
> Цитата:
> как много в этом звуке
> Для сердца русского слилось!
> Как много в нем отозвалось!


То однословие, то многословие - где одностишие?:redface:

----------


## overload

Опять собака ощенилась... с-сука.

----------


## Лев

> Опять собака ощенилась... с-сука.


С какого сука ощенилась сука? :Vah:

----------


## Oksana Dnepr

С того, на котором ворона сидела?))))

----------


## Skadi

Он обезУмел, отхлебнув из чаши знаний

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Он подавал надежды только в евро.
***
Родился в рубашке…,  так  врачу приглянулась.

----------


## Валерьевна

****
На точке замерзания…. Вскипела!!!:eek:
****
Пришла жара…., пошлю всё на…! :Ha: 
****
Жара расплавила жирок….Худею!!! :Vah:

----------


## overload

Умокс бара учу. Бур 3 кору.

----------


## Лев

> Умокс бара учу. Бур 3 кору.


Коль русский кончился, заговоришь и на арабском... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Очередной талант зарыл он в землю...

----------


## Лев

> Очередной талант зарыл он в землю...


Земля не приняла его...

----------


## oskar_65

Из всех искусств для нас важнее Минусовка!


Графа в анкете: "Навыки живаго".


Из резюме: "Да я в натуре гений!"


Де Саду по душе пришлось бы караоке...

----------


## oskar_65

Всё сношалось в доме Облонских...


- Хандрите, Холмс?.. хотите уколоться?


Рассвет... Шахерезада, наконец, заткнулась.

----------


## Лев

> Всё сношалось в доме Облонских...


Сношению Облонских очень рад...



> Хандрите, Холмс?.. хотите уколоться?


Встречаться у колодца не придётся...



> Рассвет... Шахерезада, наконец, заткнулась.


Заткнувшись на конец, Шахерезада вдруг проснулась :Smile3:

----------


## oskar_65

- Я буду Ваша, только не щипайтесь...


- Уже уходите? - Нет, примеряем обувь


- Рейс 35-ый на Каир... оно вам надо?..


*Luzhok*: Превед, *Медвед*! пеши исчо!

----------


## overload

Лежал - молчали. Встал - так посадили.

----------


## Лев

> - Я буду Ваша, только не щипайтесь...


Щипок... струна и зазвучала.




> - Уже уходите? - Нет, примеряем обувь


Не жмёт вам обувь? Платите, уходите...




> - Рейс 35-ый на Каир... оно вам надо?..


Летите - может не взорвётся...




> Luzhok: Превед, Медвед! пеши исчо!


Медвед, ломая куст малины, вышел на Лужок...

----------


## Лев

> Лежал - молчали. Встал - так посадили.


Там, как узнали-то за что, тут же уложили...

----------


## Ладушка

Пишите одностишья - Лев всё отцензурит.

----------


## Лев

> Пишите одностишья - Лев всё отцензурит.


Лев не цензурит, он рычит, а Ладушка всех дурит :Taunt:

----------


## overload

У нас - Левостороннее движенье.

----------


## Лев

> У нас - Левостороннее движенье.


У вас в Британии движенье слева?

----------


## overload

Бабруйск обычно прёт по осевой...

----------


## Лев

> Бабруйск обычно прёт по осевой...


Та ось - златая середина значит?

----------


## oskar_65

Сводите девушку однажды в серпентарий...

----------


## Лев

> Сводите девушку однажды в серпентарий...


Упала девушка при виде этих тварей...

----------


## oskar_65

Желтеют белые медведи... осень..


Ах, вашу панду бы да мне на коврик...


Вот умники... прозвали ишака куланом!


И лев у вас какой-то... левый.


А тигры... прямо пансион Запашных.

----------


## overload

Люби всем возрастом поп-корны.

Мой дядя *самых честных* правил.

Как ныне спиралью зловещий Олег...

----------


## Беспалый

> Как ныне спиралью зловещий Олег...


  :Yahoo: 

Как хорошо, что есть услуга "чёрный список".

Как хороши, как свежи были позы!

Полковнику никто не чешет...

Жену? Люблю. Но всё равно не против.

----------


## PAN

> Мой дядя самых честных правил.


Убил... :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Убил..


Одностишие в однословии РANa...

----------


## Ладушка

> Жену? Люблю. Но всё равно не против.


 :Nono:

----------


## Лев

:Nono: 
Грозится балагурщица-шутница... :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мой дядя самых честных правил.


Скажи-ка, дядя, а где даром?

Бардак, хотя тропинка для ходьбы, еще вполне пригодна…

----------


## Nechaykat

В профнепригодности своей ты просто профи.

Сегодня заяц снова накосячил.

Я вас люблю, а вам какое дело?!

Конец он бесконечности приблизил.

Вершина совершенства вон за той горою.

Стрелять глазами лишь большим калибром!

Так вы немой?! Что ж сразу не сказали?

Я четко вижу всю неразбериху!

Еще чуть-чуть и будет слишком рано!

----------


## Nechaykat

Поторопитесь! Чувства остывают!

...и в пояс поклонился ревматизму.

Хотите я для вас спою стихами?

Три зуба у него и все рядами.

Я подарю вам это подешовке.

Тебе с рогами очень даже кстати.

Мы памятники делаем под ключ.

----------


## overload

Шансон от Тимати исполнил Хворостовский.

А как давно вы выключали телевизор?

-Ученье - свет, -бурчит во тьме Фурсенко.

Чем дальше в "lays", тем ближе язва.

Вино - в водичку??? А в бензин слабо?

----------


## Лев

Дал повод тут писать нам *overload*




> Шансон от Тимати исполнил Хворостовский.


Балдел от этого шансона вор ростовский... :Taunt:

----------


## Nechaykat

Мне в долг не надо делать одолженья.

Он счастья пригубил и подавился.

Тот отпустил грехи ему до пол шестого.

Я так хотел вас, что уже не помню.

----------


## overload

А Лев опять ругался одностишьем!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Nechaykat

Хочу серьезно замуж ненадолго.

Споткнулся он о плинтус головою.

----------


## Беспалый

Она хотела покраснеть, но, как назло, опять взбледнулось...

Меняю "не могу" на "не хочу".

Я знал о ней не больше килобайта.

----------


## Лев

> А Лев опять ругался одностишьем!!!


Ах, хорошо, что в "Одностишье" кончилось затишье! :Yahoo:

----------


## Nechaykat

Меняю метроном на пианино.(-кстати, это газетное "одностишье" из рубрики "куплю-продам-меняю", меня долго улыбало)

Он на попутках грёб верхом хромая.

Я посижу еще, а может дольше.

В своем маразме нужно развиваться.

----------


## Беспалый

> Она хотела покраснеть, но, как назло, опять взбледнулось...





> Она хотела покраснеть, но, как назло, опять взбледнулась...


Кто поменял мне букву "О" на "А"???  :Tu: 

_Кто модератора Богом назначил? Посадите исправлять ошибки грамотного форумца!_

----------


## Лев

> Кто поменял мне букву "О" на "А"???


Серж, это я неграмотный :Yes4:  а ещё хотел е на я поменять :Taunt: 
****************************************************
Меняя буквы, грамоте учился :Derisive:

----------


## Беспалый

> е на я поменять


 :Nono: 
 :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## overload

О, "*Е*"! Как много в этой букве!..

----------


## Ладушка

В Бабруйск попасть хотела ..   пролетела

----------


## Лев

> В Бабруйск попасть хотела .. пролетела


Зато не залетела :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

Я так люблю морозы...первый день Весны!..

----------


## Лев

> Я так люблю морозы...первый день Весны!..


Любившая  морозы, в берлоге смотрит сны... :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

В Бабруйск  уже  не ходят электрички.

----------


## Лев

> В Бабруйск уже не ходят электрички.


Слабо шагалом по шпалам?

----------


## Ладушка

Шагалом нас природа обошла))) :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Шагалом нас природа обошла)))


Но Лада Праздником вдруг стала... :Yes4:

----------


## Беспалый

Опять звонит какая-то из пассий...

***
О, как бармены обожали "караоке"!

***
Подайте банкиру на новую яхту!

----------


## Лев

> Опять звонит какая-то из пассий...


Пасьянс раскинуть, милый, ты согласен?...



> О, как бармены обожали "караоке"!


Как караокеры барменов у(о)блажали...



> Подайте банкиру на новую яхту!


Отдал банкир яхтсменам яхту... :Grin:

----------


## Беспалый

Я вмиг пассивизируюсь, вы дайте только повод!

***
Когда ложился, думал, что проснусь...

***
Жил-был в подземном переходе не самый худший музыкант.

----------


## Лев

> Я вмиг пассивизируюсь, вы дайте только повод!


ПОВОДьями пассивизировать себя не пробовал? :Vah: 



> Когда ложился, думал, что проснусь...


Уснув, не думал, что ложился... :Blush2: 



> Жил-был в подземном переходе не самый худший музыкант.


Не самый худший музыкант лабал в подземном переходе на тальянке... :Smile3:

----------


## Беспалый

Возьму уроки музыки. Интим не предлагать!

----------


## Лев

> Возьму уроки музыки. Интим не предлагать!


Интимны музыки уроки, ты говоришь - не предлагать... :Smile3:

----------


## Беспалый

Ох, Лев... Как только прочитаю комментарий,
Так пропадает вмиг желанье сочинять...  :Blink:

----------


## Лев

> Ох, Лев... Как только прочитаю комментарий,
> Так пропадает вмиг желанье сочинять...


Лучше улыбнись - я же по дружески :Smile3:  меня вдохновляют чьи-то строчки... у мну не сочиняются :Meeting:

----------


## Беспалый

:Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Nechaykat

> Лучше улыбнись - я же по дружески


Друг, улыбнись, по дружески талант я твой убил! :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> Друг, улыбнись, по дружески талант я твой убил!


Талант обычно пропивают... :Aga:

----------


## Беспалый

Я снова на окраине словарного запаса...

***
НачалО начинаться начАло.

***
Одна борьба другой борьбы борьбее...

***
Я сочинил бы и стихи, но я ж не Игорь Николаев.

----------


## Беспалый

> Талант обычно пропивают...


Я пропивал талант, но оставлял заначки.

----------


## overload

Ты суп так матерно готовишь...

----------


## Беспалый

Заходите к нам на эшафот!

----------


## Беспалый

_И ещё по А.Розенбауму..._

И я пошёл бы, да забыл названье органа,
Которым сына своего ты родила...

----------


## Беспалый

_Супруга только что выдала:_

"Он был здоров до полусмерти..."

----------


## overload

Гы!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Гы!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...и слог один он в одностишие превратил :Yahoo:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_рисуя ГЫ "родили" междометье_  :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Рожон - в медвежий угол....по фен-шую..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_"пылал" сарказмом до маразма..._

----------


## Ладушка

Вкуснее было эскимо и даже палка от него...)

----------


## Беспалый

Несладко в армии латентному ночному энуретику...

----------


## oskar_65

- А можно нам меню? - Сперва поеште!..

- Хоть Вы и лабух, за музли Вам неуд!

Ментов отныне называйте "полис".

Работа! Срочно! Приглашаем клофелинщиц!

Из брачного контракта: "Если эта..."

А раньше геев звали люссаками..

----------


## oskar_65

А в "Доме 2" сейчас на ужин макароны...

----------


## oskar_65

Закон о взятках... Третье чтенье.. Прейскурант.

- Шойгу! Вы почему не в Скайпе?!!

*Vован* - *Dимону*: Пусть решит татами!

----------


## MOPO

Народный фронт? Ну да! А кто последний?

----------


## MOPO

Пускай тебя полюбит Венцеслав!

----------


## oskar_65

Тупи or not тупи!..

----------


## Лев

*Одностишия Ольги Арефьевой*


• Я влюблена, бесспорно. Но в кого?!

• Я даже в глупостях порой умней, чем надо…

• Лежать, молчать! А то я растеряюсь…

• И ты любви покорен? Это возраст…

• Уж если изменять - так сразу многим!

• Забыла. Мы чего уединились?

• Вам садо-мазо? Ну, садитесь, мажьтесь.

• Блестящ твой ум. Жаль, дураку достался…

• Чего стесняешься? Ведь голая-то - я!

• Любить Вас с Вами легче, чем без Вас…

• Я гений. Парадоксы - лишь прикрытье…

• А мне легко всё время прибедняться?

• Да, ты по-крупному умеешь мелочиться…

• Как утомляет симулировать нормальность…

• Вы снились мне! Не смейте отпираться!

• Не йог я. Так, выёживаюсь просто.

• Любимых и родных не выбирают…

• Ты темперамент с суетливостью не путай…

• Ты что, не рад мне, милый? А придётся.

• Он испугался мыслей с непривычки.

• Противный, но в хорошем смысле слова…

• Был счастлив дважды - в свадьбе и в разводе.

• Нормальность в этом мире неуместна.

• Мы все во что-нибудь не доиграли…

• Не жертвуйте собой, когда не просят!

• О, не мешайте мне побыть несчастной!

• Урод в семье торговцев: к о м п о з и т о р…

• Нырнул от комаров - пришли пиявки.

• Не так уж чтобы очень - но безмерно!

• Тошнит от всех проглоченных обид…

• Дуэль не удалась: мы оба живы.

• Непобедим, поскольку не играет.

• Уйди, я одинока не настолько!

• Люблю людей, но только в малых дозах.

• Ну нет, в неволе я не размножаюсь!

• Назвать - меня! - мечтою идиота?

• Что, так и будем стоя обниматься?

• И врал он искренне и заблуждался честно.

• Он даже сушки ест ножом и вилкой!

• Я невменяема! А мне тут всё вменяют…

• Уж зла любовь, ну а козла всё нету…

• Ты просто так лежишь или с намёком?

• Мы - глубоко поверхностные люди!

• Вы каждый раз по-новому банальны.

----------


## Янек

Не убивайте черным, белых лебедей...
********************************Не называйте мамками,родимых матерей...
**********************************Не изрыгайте желчи, на маленьких детей...
***********************************Не обижайте старых, им всё  вдвойне больней...

----------


## Янек

*Смени свою походку, ты в Майями...
*Надень чулки, пока клещи гуляют...
Ты вновь нашла его, которого искала...

А наше солнце, вдруг покрылось тиной...

----------


## overload

А Брежнева - целует по три раза?

----------


## overload

В животе шум и гам, заходи в "Макдональдс" к нам.

----------


## oskar_65

Купил брошюру "ВВП для чайников."

- Тандем?... ваще-то это велик!

----------


## oskar_65

- Мадам, месье! Желаете поштефкать?..

- Мне ваша дичь напомнила кого-то...

- Живая музыка у нас...  ещё форель..

- Поедем, милая, к цыганам!.. - На вокзал?!!

- Вы хорошо играли, парни! Громко!

----------


## overload

Полез в бутылку поработать джинном.
* * *
Ушёл в себя - и снова через анус.
* * *
Опять Программу партии взломали...
* * *
Кто б мне добавил в мозг оперативки?

----------


## oskar_65

- А Вас, с бумажником, я попрошу остаться!

- Вот это счёт?!.. или бюджет России?!!!

- А можно я поем и буду должен?...

----------


## Skadi

Послала не куда-нить, в молоко...

----------


## Skadi

На Севере диком опять одиноко... :Blink:

----------


## Лев

Пишите для души, продавайте для денег...

----------


## overload

Опять нашла не мальчика, но мужа...

----------


## Skadi

Докукарекался!..теперь опять кукует.

----------


## overload

Не им законы писаны, а - ими.

----------


## Лев

*Из присланного*

ОДНОСТИШЬЯ - ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ В ТОЧКУ...


Я выгляжу неплохо, но не часто.

Мужчинам проще, их свекрови любят...

Я в третьем браке. Муж - в последнем.

Я стою дорого, особенно в одежде.

Да нет, до свадьбы он не заикался....

Мне замужем не очень, но живется...

Нет, ты не просто глуп, ты глуп витиевато!

Идут года, мне все еще за тридцать...

В его глазах читается: семь классов...

Помехи счастью - ты и лишний вес.

Как это трогательно!.. Только не руками!..

Вот негодяй: краснеет - и не врет!

Сегодня плов без мяса. И без риса.

Все позади: придется обернуться!

Вкус у меня прекрасный. Запах тоже.

Я сражена... Не наповал, но на пол.

Сравни ее характер и мой бюст! Мой круче!

Мне истина дороже не настолько!

И мама, и Минздрав предупреждали.....

О если б ты любил меня, как пиво!

В нем много детского: не любит манной каши...

...не смотря ни на что, ни на где, ни на с кем...

Время лечит, но исход всегда летальный...

Печаль моя светла: она уже слиняла...

Любовь прошла, осталось - остальное...

Все нестандартнее фигура год от года...

Уснул, не попрощавшись. Развожусь!

Таких, как я, немного: только я...

В твоих глазах есть все, помимо смысла.

Тебя не видеть. Это ли не счастье?

Что ж, будь по-твоему: снег белый и холодный.

Любить он мастер, а жениться кандидат.

Он улыбался искренне, цинично.

Я требую сейчас же, но не сразу!

Попробуй суп, не бойся, есть лекарства!

Пора мириться, завтра день зарплаты....

На завтра у меня истерика и шопинг

Как жаль, я вам теперь не по карману..

Хотите сладких снов? Усните в торте!

Нет вкуса?... У меня?!... А вы лизните!

Нет, с вами разве что на одеванье...

Ты шкаф большой, но антресоль пустая.

Жена проводит аудит карманов.

Вы с этим умным видом даже спите?

Как утомляет симулировать нормальность!

Гляжу, вы лирик с матерным уклоном...

А в письмах Вы казались мне стройнее...

"Нахал" - совсем не значит "прекратите"!

Нет, не любил... Но как совокуплялся!...

Да, ты по-крупному умеешь мелочиться...

Нормальность в этом мире неуместна.

Наш кот не гадит в туфли - он брезгливый.

Здесь юг?.. У вас какой-то дикий компас!

Да, невесёлым получается некролог...

Быть честным хочется... Но меньше, чем богатым.

Честь девичью блюла, но не со всеми.

И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень...

К чему вам в вашем возрасте здоровье?

Как говорится, победителей не садят...

Не надо инсценировать раздумья.

Сейчас я расшатаю вам здоровье!

Украсьте мир отсутствием своим...

О, как не вовремя порой приходит время!

А не могли бы вы, мадам, молчать потише?

А быть моим врагом -- врагу не пожелаю!

Я вас пристрою в лучший из миров...

Хотел уж уходить, но тут опять налили.

Ты думал? А Минздрав предупреждал...

Ты правда глупый или это имидж?

Я от судьбы уйти хотела.- Не судьба...

Еще вчера сегодня было завтра.

Контрольный выстрел вас бы не испортил.

У нас была лишь сотовая связь.

Я всё отдам, но где мне это взять?

Путь к сердцу на желудке оборвался.

Любить до гроба? Это я устрою...

Какие ж это деньги? Это сдача!!!

Я сражена... Не наповал, но на пол.

Мужчины косяком -- и мимо, мимо...

Ума палата с крышей набекрень.

Зачем мне талия? Я замужем теперь!

Жизнь -- это дар. Но лучше бы деньгами.

Как идиот вы были безупречны.

Большому кораблю -- большие в трюме крысы.

Спаситель наш, вы из какой палаты?

Я в браке третий раз. Опять попался брак...

Уйду в политику. Там руки мыть не надо...

----------


## Валерьевна

Жизнь это миг.... часто Миг 39 )))

----------


## КипятаЧок

В разводе мы,но ты остался должен..
**
У церкви распродажа индульгенций..
**
Дверь в мир иной мы так и не закрыли..

----------


## PAN

Ужель настал финальный overload...???... :Laie 21: ...)))

----------


## overload

Нет, я не Пан... но я и не пропал  :Grin:

----------

MOPO (17.04.2017), PAN (17.02.2017), Курица (02.04.2017)

----------


## overload

Зарыл свою он в землю краткость...

----------

MOPO (17.04.2017), PAN (02.04.2017)

----------


## Лев

> Зарыл свою он в землю краткость...


Как вздыбилась от этой краткости земля...

----------

overload (09.04.2017)

----------


## Nechaykat

В Поэзии застряло как-то Одностишье(((

----------

